# 1 more member



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Until 17,000


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

We'll meet that by today I bet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Until 17,000


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

told you guys our numbers were rising at a ridiculous rate. from 5,000 to 17,000 since september 2009.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

#17,000 is Telepathic11


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> told you guys our numbers were rising at a ridiculous rate. from 5,000 to 17,000 since september 2009.


Whaaatt?!


----------



## Psychedelic cow-punk (May 8, 2010)

17049


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

It´s over 9000!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Almost 200 members since 1 & 1/2 months!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

22,263


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Native said:


> 22,263


Fucked up, ain't it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

teh345 said:


> Wow, now someone should see how high the number has jumped since 4/20..
> 
> EDIT: the number has jumped by 10 since 4/20
> 
> ...


22,322


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG ! DP INVASION ! TRUTH WILL BE REVEALED ! RESEARCH WILL BEGIN !

lol

What would be interesting is to see if other mental illness board (depression anxiety ect) have the same increase... Internet as the main venting channel about mental illness... Thats promising and interesting !


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

noname said:


> OMG ! DP INVASION ! TRUTH WILL BE REVEALED ! RESEARCH WILL BEGIN !
> 
> lol
> 
> What would be interesting is to see if other mental illness board (depression anxiety ect) have the same increase... Internet as the main venting channel about mental illness... Thats promising and interesting !


Many are individuals who have come and gone. Some with less severe DP than others.

Also, if you count duplicate accounts, individuals who are trolls, etc. that ups the number. Some people are regsistered here under multiple names as well. That doesn't mean DP/DR is not being researched. It is simply lower in priority. What is important is if you get diagnosed by a doctor and it is entered as a diagnosis. That is a truer statistic.

Many with DP/DR have not participated in studies they could have over the years as well. A lot of complaining but no participation.

When this board was first created, Dr. Mauricio Sierra and his assistant used to visit. There are so many trolls here now and rude behavior, why should he come here? It is disappointing when I send mental health professionals here. I tell them of how serious and wide spread this is, but all they see here are words like *f--k* and people arguing. That doesn't help.

Also, yes, over time, as this has been all over the internet, information spreads faster. Back in even 1999 when I came on the internet, there were very few DP/DR discussion boards. Now Google depersonalization and you will find it everywhere thank God. It was more recognized when psychoanalysis was in vogue (more the early part of the 1900s through say the 1970s).


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Dreamer* said:


> There are so many trolls here now and rude behavior, why should he come here? It is disappointing when I send mental health professionals here. I tell them of how serious and wide spread this is, but all they see here are words like *f--k* and people arguing. That doesn't help.


^ Agree


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> Many are individuals who have come and gone. Some with less severe DP than others.
> 
> Also, if you count duplicate accounts, individuals who are trolls, etc. that ups the number. Some people are regsistered here under multiple names as well. That doesn't mean DP/DR is not being researched. It is simply lower in priority. What is important is if you get diagnosed by a doctor and it is entered as a diagnosis. That is a truer statistic.


^^^ This is true. Tons of trolls on this website. Some people with multiple accounts and alot of people who had very little dp to begin with. Or some people who thought they had it but then found out they didn't. They make one post and then never get on again. So really we have less members with dp/dr on this site then the numbers show.


----------

